# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj Bekimin prej Mitrovices qe jeton ne Gjermani

## jonisni

Ne periudhen e luftes ne Kosove familja ime ka pas mysafir nje djal nga Mitrovica e Kosoves qe na kishte dergu djali i tezes t'babit qe je jeton ne Mitrovic, ky mik e kishte emrin Bekim dhe ne ate kohe ishte 20 vjeç.
Ka ndejtur ne shtepin time 3 muaj se ne kosove e kerkoshin per ta futur ne ushtri deri sa erdhen vllezerit e ti prej Gjermaniet me pashaport gjermane dhe e moren me vedi.
Familja ime e ka trajtuar si princ, ashtu si pritet prej nje familje malsore, dhe atehere mua, que isha vetem 6 vjeç me dha nje premtim "sa te behesh 18 vjeç do vi e te marr me vedi ne Gjermani"
Une tani jam 20 vjec dhe jetoj ne itali prej vitesh dhe nuk kam nevoj te iku ne Gjermani po do kishe pas qefe me fol edhe nje here me te!
Familja e Lutfi Muç Nikaj nga Malesia e Madhe!

----------


## e panjohura

> Ne periudhen e luftes ne Kosove familja ime ka pas mysafir nje djal nga Mitrovica e Kosoves qe na kishte dergu djali i tezes t'babit qe je jeton ne Mitrovic, ky mik e kishte emrin Bekim dhe ne ate kohe ishte 20 vjeç.
> *Ka ndejtur ne shtepin time 3 muaj se ne kosove e kerkoshin per ta futur ne ushtri* deri sa erdhen vllezerit e ti prej Gjermaniet me pashaport gjermane dhe e moren me vedi.
> Familja ime e ka trajtuar si princ, ashtu si pritet prej nje familje malsore, dhe atehere mua, que isha vetem 6 vjeç me dha nje premtim "sa te behesh 18 vjeç do vi e te marr me vedi ne Gjermani"
> Une tani jam 20 vjec dhe jetoj ne itali prej vitesh dhe nuk kam nevoj te iku ne Gjermani po do kishe pas qefe me fol edhe nje here me te!
> Familja e Lutfi Muç Nikaj nga Malesia e Madhe!


Nga cila ushtri iku,apo kush e kerkonte per ushtri,ne at kohe per Uçk nuk kishte kerkesa ose detyrime te dhunshme,kurse Serbia edhe me heret ndaloj marrjen e Shqiptarve ne ushtri,po sikur t'ja dije mbiemrin,ndoshta do Ju ndihmoja,pasi une vet jame nga Mitrovica...

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Ne periudhen e luftes ne Kosove familja ime ka pas mysafir nje djal nga Mitrovica e Kosoves qe na kishte dergu djali i tezes t'babit qe je jeton ne Mitrovic, ky mik e kishte emrin Bekim dhe ne ate kohe ishte 20 vjeç.
> Ka ndejtur ne shtepin time 3 muaj se ne kosove e kerkoshin per ta futur ne ushtri deri sa erdhen vllezerit e ti prej Gjermaniet me pashaport gjermane dhe e moren me vedi.
> Familja ime e ka trajtuar si princ, ashtu si pritet prej nje familje malsore, dhe atehere mua, que isha vetem 6 vjeç me dha nje premtim "sa te behesh 18 vjeç do vi e te marr me vedi ne Gjermani"
> Une tani jam 20 vjec dhe jetoj ne itali prej vitesh dhe nuk kam nevoj te iku ne Gjermani po do kishe pas qefe me fol edhe nje here me te!
> Familja e Lutfi Muç Nikaj nga Malesia e Madhe!


Po Bekimi kishte Mbiemer emeri i Prindit apo i vellezerve te tij, edhe une jam nga Mitrovica

----------


## e panjohura

> Po Bekimi kishte Mbiemer emeri i Prindit apo i vellezerve te tij, edhe une jam nga Mitrovica


Une me shume jame nga Mitrovica,pasi jetoj ende ne Mitrovice,ndoshta Ju i keni harrua Mitrovicasit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## jonisni

> Nga cila ushtri iku,apo kush e kerkonte per ushtri,ne at kohe per Uçk nuk kishte kerkesa ose detyrime te dhunshme,kurse Serbia edhe me heret ndaloj marrjen e Shqiptarve ne ushtri,po sikur t'ja dije mbiemrin,ndoshta do Ju ndihmoja,pasi une vet jame nga Mitrovica...


E ka kerku ushtria e serbe se ka ken krejt fillimi i luftes!

----------


## jonisni

Mbiemri duhet te jete *BERISHA* dhe aj me 2 vllezerit besojm qe jetojn ne Hannover te Gjermanise.
Mbiemri i kushrive te babit eshte _Ramoçi_
Flm!

----------


## Lordlover

> Ne periudhen e luftes ne Kosove familja ime ka pas mysafir nje djal nga Mitrovica e Kosoves qe na kishte dergu djali i tezes t'babit qe je jeton ne Mitrovic, ky mik e kishte emrin Bekim dhe ne ate kohe ishte 20 vjeç.
> Ka ndejtur ne shtepin time 3 muaj se ne kosove e kerkoshin per ta futur ne ushtri deri sa erdhen vllezerit e ti prej Gjermaniet me pashaport gjermane dhe e moren me vedi.
> Familja ime e ka trajtuar si princ, ashtu si pritet prej nje familje malsore, dhe atehere mua, que isha vetem 6 vjeç me dha nje premtim "sa te behesh 18 vjeç do vi e te marr me vedi ne Gjermani"
> Une tani jam 20 vjec dhe jetoj ne itali prej vitesh dhe nuk kam nevoj te iku ne Gjermani po do kishe pas qefe me fol edhe nje here me te!
> Familja e Lutfi Muç Nikaj nga Malesia e Madhe!


Së pari juve dhe familjen tuaj duhet uruar që i keni hapur derën dhe zemren një bashkëkombasi tuaj të perndjekur nga armiku.
Ai zotriu po qe se është gjallë e shëndosh, së paku një herë duhej të behej i gjallë, të kërkonte kontakt dhe të interesohej për familjen tuaj, aq më shumë sot qe teknologjia e avancuar e lehteson një gjë te tillë (permes telefonave, fb. etj)
Po të isha në vendin tuaj nuk do merrja mundimin të kerkoj një njeri të tillë.




> Nga cila ushtri iku,apo kush e kerkonte per ushtri,ne at kohe per Uçk nuk kishte kerkesa ose detyrime te dhunshme,kurse Serbia edhe me heret ndaloj marrjen e Shqiptarve ne ushtri...


Bëhet fjalë për periudhen e para luftes në Kosovë. Ti duhet ta dish se vertetë në ato kohë kërkoheshin të rinjët shqiptarë per sherbim ushtarak, dhe shumë prej tyre janë kthyer në arkivole nga republikat e ish-jugosllavisë e sidomos nga Serbia.

----------

